# What is the worse rank in the CAF?



## Mediman14 (21 May 2018)

I thought I would ask this question to get opinions! I think it would be interesting!
I added all the ranks.


----------



## Good2Golf (21 May 2018)

Any reason you didn't include all ranks to be selected?   ???

G2G


----------



## daftandbarmy (21 May 2018)

From time to time, any rank that I happen to be at


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (21 May 2018)

There should be a square for "none of the above".

I joined as an Ordinary Seaman and switched over to Ocdt after I rated as a Leading Seaman, then went all the way up to Lcdr, but being command qualified, I hung around with Commanders and Captains.

In my view, there are no ranks that are better or worse than the others, just some people who are in the wrong rank (not to mention wrong profession, in some cases).

Though, I believe that, if it were choice, I might put down G.O./Flag O. as the worse rank. As much as we all love to "bi&ch" about them from the lower rungs, their days are filled in advance for them with countless administrative tasks that they get no say in accepting or not, which leaves them with precious little time to think through the various problems they are actually supposed to solve and have the answers to. I don't think it's a life I would enjoy (I much rather enjoy the freedom of commanding a ship - even if that freedom has been constrained some lately).


----------



## McG (21 May 2018)

What is the metric for "worse"?


----------



## Blackadder1916 (21 May 2018)

Worse than what?  Bear in mind that "worse" is a comparative adjective, adverb or noun.  Or do you mean "worst" - the superlative form?  And what is being measured?  If it is simply the title, I'll chose "Aviator".  Personally, I think it sounds stupid.  It doesn't come from any historical basis (if someone knows differently, please educate me) and since it refers to the lowest rank of NCMs, the holders of the title don't "aviate".  Appears to have been selected because it sounded the same in both official languages.  What was wrong with going back to "Aircraftman"?  Or staying with "Private"?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (21 May 2018)

Spouse


----------



## dimsum (21 May 2018)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> What was wrong with going back to "Aircraftman"?



Well, in this day and age, it'd be Aircraftsperson


----------



## Blackadder1916 (21 May 2018)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Well, in this day and age, it'd be Aircraftsperson



Aircraftperson.  There was no "s" in the old rank title.


----------



## dapaterson (21 May 2018)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Aircraftperson.  There was no "s" in the old rank title.



And the way fleet sizes are shrinking, singular aircraft may well be the end state...


----------



## jollyjacktar (21 May 2018)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Aircraftperson.  There was no "s" in the old rank title.


Aircraftpeople


----------



## dimsum (21 May 2018)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Aircraftpeople



Aircrafter.


----------



## dapaterson (21 May 2018)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Aircrafter.



So, a RCAF private who works with computer programs would be...


...an AirSofter?


----------



## cavalryman (21 May 2018)

The worst rank would be corporal-captain.


----------



## Cloud Cover (21 May 2018)

Hands down Warrant. Everyone either looks up to you or down on you, and every expects you to have the answer, do better, be the example, be a prick, be their father, eat crap from above, take crap from below. 

Any WO that has been a recruit serial WO and taken a phone call from a pissed off parent of a recruit, a crying partner/spouse, dealt with a overly stressed Sgt. or Mcpl, an officer with the social skill set of a cheese plate.... 

As Warrant, you’re in too far to quit, and too long to stop giving a frig. Lonely, unappreciated folks, every one of them a goddamned rock. Wait.. maybe it’s the best rank.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (21 May 2018)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Spouse



Absolutely!


----------



## Cloud Cover (21 May 2018)

Making the ex-spouse what?


----------



## jollyjacktar (21 May 2018)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Spouse



No shit.  I'm always out ranked, out flanked, out gunned by her and headed for the POW cage.  So, worst rank to come up against.


----------



## YZT580 (21 May 2018)

I would vote for vice-admiral at the current time


----------



## brihard (21 May 2018)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Aircrafter.



I believe it's Aircraftkin these days.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (21 May 2018)

whiskey601 said:
			
		

> Making the ex-spouse what?



The one that missed 4 if not 5 promotions (that mattered to her) as opposed to the current wife, who just wants me to be happy.....


----------



## RCDtpr (21 May 2018)

whiskey601 said:
			
		

> Hands down Warrant. Everyone either looks up to you or down on you, and every expects you to have the answer, do better, be the example, be a prick, be their father, eat crap from above, take crap from below.
> 
> Any WO that has been a recruit serial WO and taken a phone call from a pissed off parent of a recruit, a crying partner/spouse, dealt with a overly stressed Sgt. or Mcpl, an officer with the social skill set of a cheese plate....
> 
> As Warrant, you’re in too far to quit, and too long to stop giving a frig. Lonely, unappreciated folks, every one of them a goddamned rock. Wait.. maybe it’s the best rank.



Parents of recruits calling?!  

I’d ask if you’re serious....but sadly I know you are.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (22 May 2018)

ExRCDcpl said:
			
		

> Parents of recruits calling?!
> 
> I’d ask if you’re serious....but sadly I know you are.



Not to derail here, but if that surprises you, some of the parents calling are members themselves. (I’m not a WO, but have been witness to said incoming calls.)


----------



## SeaKingTacco (22 May 2018)

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> Not to derail here, but if that surprises you, some of the parents calling are members themselves. (I’m not a WO, but have been witness to said incoming calls.)



Derail?

This thread was derailed at the title...


----------



## Journeyman (22 May 2018)

Underwear and socks at ENDEX!


...or maybe I misunderstood the question.   ???


----------



## Mediman14 (22 May 2018)

MCG said:
			
		

> What is the metric for "worse"?


I guess "worse" being the less "desired" rank. The rank that endures the most amount of "crap"   ;D


----------



## Mediman14 (22 May 2018)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Any reason you didn't include all ranks to be selected?   ???
> 
> G2G


No particular reason! Whatever came to mind! I did add on some more.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (22 May 2018)

Mediman14 said:
			
		

> I guess "worse" being the less "desired" rank. The rank that endures the most amount of "crap"   ;D



The front rank.  More visible to Pl WOs, CSMs and RSMs.  The rear rank would probably be next because the supernumeraries are watching them, so the centre rank might be safest place on parade.  However, depending on the circumstances . . .

https://youtu.be/1csr0dxalpI?t=160  Rear rank may be safest.

Or sometimes it doesn't matter  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2dE74RiFqA


----------



## klatham (23 May 2018)

cavalryman said:
			
		

> The worst rank would be corporal-captain.



"That's right out of G2 and G3, making a G5 combined officer's Op-Tech glitch..."

 :rofl:


----------



## Good2Golf (23 May 2018)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> ...The front rank...



Yup!  :nod:


----------

